
Encryption Tool - yashkatariya
https://github.com/yashk2810/Encryption-Tool
======
avryhof
__Do not run the above 'example' on your computer or else everything will get
encrypted from the root of your computer. __

Sounds like there should be a safety need for the '/' option.

